# ICBC Online and Mobile Banking



## benmould

Their service in the Bank is not bad however their online and mobile banking services are abysmal. I have had to go to a branch office half a dozen times to reset my online password only to find myself continually kicked off the site. I get a message telling me to go back to a branch to show my ID and even after I do so I am lucky if the online banking works for even a day. It's a joke I am very unhappy with their system. Also they force you to use Internet Explorer an if your anyone who knows anything about the internet you know what a crap program that is. Then they tell me it's my computer even though I keep getting messages time and time again that say otherwise. I follow their instructions, download software and it still does not work. I call their phone number and have someone walk me through browser changes and it finally works. But only for a day, the next morning I'm back to square one. It's a crap system that no one should have to endure. 

I wouldn't care so much but I can't use mobile banking on my android in this country either. If you go to ICBC's website they tell you that the English version of their mobile banking app is available on google play. Which is useless if your already in China because you can't go to google if your in China. I Checked domestic Chinese android app stores and not one has the English version of the app. I tried to use the ICBC app I could find and their was no way to change the language. I tried everything from proxy servers to vpns to find and download the but to no avail. The process left me tired, angry and frustrated in a way that I have not know in years. I have had close to a dozen banks in my life and not one put me through this much aggravation and rigamarole over something that is supposed to make life easier. 

If your a foreigner going to China and you plan on being here for a while stay away from ICBC. Being their customer has been a total nightmare.


----------



## cschrd2

Unfortunately BOC is not much better. In banking these guys are unfortunately way behind.


----------



## benmould

Are they really? Did you have problems in the store with bad service or did you have problems with online and mobile banking? Please tell me everything if you can, I want to go to grad school here and i might be here for many years.


----------



## cschrd2

Most systems are tailored for native Chinese hence language is set for that. BOC online is now in English but as soon as you have to get to a bank it takes ages (depends on the location though). Exchanging RMB to foreign is also complicated for foreigners (not for locals). Once your set you don't need to visit them anymore it's all fine. Most of my experience is with BOC (have them since 2001). My partner used ICBC. Seemed better but that can also be because she is a native speaker.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

For the past five years I have used B of C. I have UK accounts and make transfers to both my and my wifes account in China. 
When sending the money to her account it is a simple process and all she has to do is put her book into a machine at any B of C branch and the money is shown in GB pounds and is then shown as being converted to RMB.

If I transfer it to my account then I have to attend the branch with passport and complete two forms and get the money into my bank account. Takes 20 or more minutes in the bank but as there is a limit of transfering $50,000 in any year then I have to use both accounts.

However having online banking with BoC is a nightmare so I never use it. I keep that for my UK accounts.
Zhongshan Billy


----------

